# Rally-O in Canada



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Who here does rally obedience in Canada? 

Dodger and I have been taking a rally class and he's doing really well so far. Last week was the 3rd class and he happily ran a mini-course with the 18 signs we've learned so far without me needing to use any treats! I'm thinking of signing him up for some southern ontario competitions this summer but I've never done any type of dog sport before and I don't know where to start! I was wondering what the differences are between CARO and CKC trials? I know that mixed breeds can participate in CARO but is there much difference in the actual events? Do I have to have a membership with a club in order to compete or can I just register him for the trial? He was registered with the CKC by his breeder when he was a puppy but do I need to have some type of membership or something? Also, do trials often fill-up before the registration deadline? Since you have to sign up so far in advance, how do you know what level to pick, if your dog might or might not have earned the beginner title by that point?

Any info/advice you might have would be very appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I believe the CKC trials you can't have any food at, but I'm not sure of the difference between the actual CKC and CARO. Your best bet here would be to compare the rules. For CKC you have to buy them because they aren't available otherwise. Maybe ask your trainer? 

This website has a list of events for pretty much every type of event: http://www.canuckdogs.com

You can generally just sign up for the event and don't need a membership unless it's listed. Do you have his papers? For the CKC events you'll need his registered # to go on the forms.

I'm not sure about your last two questions. We're doing our first trial in July in Oshawa!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks! I'll go see if I can figure out how to buy the ckc rules. Good luck in Oshawa!! I think we are going to start in July as well, in Stratford or Orillia...or both! I found out that for CARO you do need a membership, but there is a place not too far away from me that seems to be running trials about once a month, so maybe we'll try that too sometime.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> Thanks! I'll go see if I can figure out how to buy the ckc rules. Good luck in Oshawa!! I think we are going to start in July as well, in Stratford or Orillia...or both! I found out that for CARO you do need a membership, but there is a place not too far away from me that seems to be running trials about once a month, so maybe we'll try that too sometime.


The Stratford trial is the day before the one we're going to do!

Good luck to you guys too! :wavey:


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

There are loads of differences between CKC rally and CARO, so check it out. You will need an ERN number or something to compete if not already registered in Canada.
IME CKC is much easier than CARO. Good luck and have fun!


----------

